# www (pronunciación)



## riruilo

Hola.

Mi pregunta es como se pronuncia una dirección de internet.

Por ejemplo, "yahoo" se diría *** dot yahoo dot com
¿cómo se dicen las 3 v dobles?

Gracias,

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## TheOne

Double U, Double U, Double U, dot, yahoo, dot, com


----------



## riruilo

¿Se puede decir como en el español algo como triple v doble? Gracias.


----------



## TheOne

He escuchado varias veces cuando lo pronuncian nativos en *EE. UU.*, y siempre he oído el "double u" tres veces repetido a toda velocidad. Por lo menos yo, nunca he oído una manera diferente.


----------



## gurseal

Y a veces sin decir las tres double U:  _batanga dot com  /  el clarin dot com  /  wordreference dot com_


----------



## kazijistan

Entiendo que el término universal para referirse  a una  dirección de Internet es *URL.*
Que me corrijan los que saben más de la terminología de internet por si estoy equivocado.


----------



## riruilo

Sí. Es URL, pero al menos en España la mayoría de las personas de la calle no tienen ni idea de qué es una URL. Sólo los informáticos. Por eso siempre decimos "dirección" o "dirección de Internet" o simplemente "página web", que no es correcto, pero bueno, es lo que hay.


----------



## kazijistan

¿"Website" quizás?


----------



## johannasun

¡Hola a todos!

¿Podríais ayudarme por favor? ¿Cómo se pronuncia www en español?

¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## Bevj

tres www's
o sea tres ve-dobles


----------



## Marxelo

En Argentina la w se llama doble ve, de modo que www se dice _triple doble ve_ o _doble ve, doble ve, doble ve_.


----------



## aztlaniano

En España: uve doble, uve doble, uve doble


----------



## romarsan

aztlaniano said:


> En España: uve doble, uve doble, uve doble




Así se dice también por aquí, solo que sin comas, como su fuera una única palabra uvedobleuvedobleuvedoble. 

También se dice mucho "tres uve dobles..."


----------



## gengo

¿Por qué no decimos "sextuple V"?


----------



## ralvare

¿Y por que no decimos BMW: be eme uve doble ?

Todo el mundo que conozco llama al BMW: be eme uve.

Excepto un amigo gallego (de Galicia) que le llamaba be eme uve doble, ¡¡¡y sonaba muy muy raro!!!


----------



## johannasun

¡Muchas gracias! Así ciertamente es muy correcto (decir uve doble, uve doble, uve doble) ....puede ser que se dice también vuvuvu? Me parece que he oído algo así. Puede ser que los españoles trataban de imitar la pronunciación inglesa?


----------



## dexterciyo

johannasun said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Así ciertamente es muy correcto (decir uve doble, uve doble, uve doble) ....puede ser que se dice también vuvuvu? Me parece que he oído algo así.



Eso me parece italiano.


----------



## elprofe

En España decimos:
- uvedoble uvedoble uvedoble
- tres uves doble(s)


----------



## HUMBERT0

En México se dice: Triple w (doble u).

Aquí se dice BE-EME-DOBLE U.


----------



## oligyp

doble v, doble v, doble v...


----------



## Marxelo

ralvare said:


> ¿Y por que no decimos BMW: be eme uve doble ?
> 
> Todo el mundo que conozco llama al BMW: be eme uve.
> 
> Excepto un amigo gallego (de Galicia) que le llamaba be eme uve doble, y sonaba muy muy raro!!!!!!



En Argentina el BMW es _Be Eme Doble Ve_.


----------



## snakeletor

En Colombia se dice, por ejemplo: "Triple doble u, punto, wordreference, punto, com

A BMW le decimos be eme doble u.


----------



## Rubns

Otra opción para los que llaman a la W "uve doble", como es el caso de España, y que veo que no se ha dicho: *triple uve doble.*


----------



## Chasint

In Britain I have heard

dublya dublya dublyou

and

"all the dublyou's"


----------



## OneAfternoon

Hola,
I've browsed through the existing threads on www but cannot see how this is commonly pronounced please in any Spanish-speaking community? Does anyone say "uve uve uve" or "tres w" or "doble uve, doble uve, doble uve"?! - surely not that last one.


Many thanks.

NEW QUESTION


----------



## KuckyG

*EDIT:*

Here in Uruguay we say "doble ve, doble ve, doble ve"

Or you can say "triple doble ve"


----------



## OneAfternoon

Cool! Interesting how even in English the abbreviation sounds too longwinded. Bet we all regret the choice of letter, one syllable would have been so much easier! Thanks KuckyG


----------



## pablomad

In Spain: "V doble, v doble, v doble".


----------



## Agró

_Tres uves dobles_, also in Spain.


----------



## fenixpollo

In Mexico it's pronounced doble u doble u doble u.


----------



## Aviador

KuckyG said:


> *EDIT:*
> 
> Here in Uruguay we say "doble ve, doble ve, doble ve"
> 
> Or you can say "triple doble ve"


En Chile es igual: _doble ve, doble ve, doble ve_. Después de todo, una _w_ son dos _v_ juntas.
También se oye por aquí _triple doble ve_.


----------



## swift

fenixpollo said:


> In Mexico it's pronounced doble u doble u doble u.


Lo mismo vale para Costa Rica. Añado “triple doble u”.


----------



## Doraemon-

En América la v suele decirse "ve", en España "uve". La W es "v doble" o "doble v" (con la v como se diga en cada país) y en otros por influencia del inglés (México y América Central sobre todo) dicen "U doble".
Se puede leer "w w w", "tres w", "triple w"...
Todas las formas expuestas son igualmente correctas.


----------



## swift

Doraemon- said:


> En América la v suele decirse "ve", en España "uve"


En Costa Rica también se llama “uve” y no “ve”. 


Doraemon- said:


> en otros por influencia del inglés (México y América Central sobre todo) dicen "U doble"


No se dice “u doble” sino “doble u”.


----------



## Doraemon-

Claro: He dicho "suele" (América es muy grande), y como digo, variantes hay muchas.
Y sí, la anglosajonizada es "doble U", tienes razón.


----------

